# Xbox Live & PSN Game Night



## Dale Rasco (Apr 11, 2009)

Hey team, how would you guys feel about taking turns hosting a game night once or twice a month for forum members on Xbox Live or PSN? We could have a poll here on the forum to determine the game and all meet on Xbox live or PSN. Suggestions?


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Sounds like a great idea. I know of a few other places that do similar things and it works well, and keeps us from having to deal with silly children. I guess we could sort of make the HTS clan if you will :T


----------

